

Sony CEO Apologizes For PlayStation Network Outage - thurgoodx
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/06/07/sony-ceo-apologizes-for-playstation-network-outage/

======
nextparadigms
He should just present his resignation.

